# Visitors: White or yellow tees?



## Piece (Nov 16, 2014)

Played my local course as a visitor today. I've played this course so many times I've lost count, but today something happened that got me wound up a bit, and also raised a question (see end of this post).

Just after midday today, my PP teed up (as usual) off the whites, only to be halted by a bellowing voice marching up the cartpath.

"Excuse me! Are you members?!", he asked.

"Err, no", I replied.

"You can't play off the whites as you are not members", he answered.

"Sorry, I don't follow. We've paid our full green fee. Aren't we honorary members for the day?", I said, stating my opinion.

"NO!", came the reply.

"Other clubs allow visitors to use the whites..."

"I DONT CARE!!!", he bellowed, interrupting me.

I said nothing after this, as I was fairly shocked at his manner. The course was quiet, no medal, comps or societies going on, so I couldn't see the problem. I don't have an issue in not being allowed playing off the whites; it's his attitude that stuck in my throat a bit. He's not selling the club in the right manner, IMHO, coming across as old fashioned, confrontational and symptomatic of why golf is struggling today. To add some context, the yellow yardage is a mighty 5521 and the white a whopping 5890. 

Anyway, the point of this thread is not my moan, it's: 

*should visitors be allowed to play off what colours tees they wish? What does your club do? Should it depend on capability or should visitors who pay full fee be able to play the full course? What other factors need to come in??*


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 16, 2014)

I think, personally, that any tee should be fine as you pay your money to have the same rights as a member for that round (or day if a day ticket).
That said, one of my clubs allows it and has an easy going relaxed attitude with a great pro and the other is strict tees of the day for visitors funnily with *infractionable* for members and a *beep* of a pro....

I can actually imagine that very instance happening at the latter of the two.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 16, 2014)

Visitors play off the tee of the day at most places I thought ( same with members )

Comps tees should be for comps only

But if the club allows members to play off any tee then that should be valid for visturs


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Visitors play off the tee of the day at most places I thought ( same with members )

Comps tees should be for comps only

But if the club allows members to play off any tee then that should be valid for visturs
		
Click to expand...

Are they 'comp' tees though. Looking at both my clubs info and scorecard/strokesavers they are just referred to as 'yellow' and 'white' no description just one is a longer lay out. It is inferred they are competition tees but not explicitly denoted as such.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Visitors play off the tee of the day at most places I thought ( same with members )

Comps tees should be for comps only
		
Click to expand...

This happens at my Club, only Team members are allowed to use the Comp Tees on non comp days, find it very frustrating as a member as the Comp Tees change 4-5 holes, so no practise before comps!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 16, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Are they 'comp' tees though. Looking at both my clubs info and scorecard/strokesavers they are just referred to as 'yellow' and 'white' no description just one is a longer lay out. It is inferred they are competition tees but not explicitly denoted as such.
		
Click to expand...

A number of courses have tee boxes specifically for certain comps 

But I guess a general rule at most clubs is the white tee is comp tee and yellow is normally designated tee of the day


----------



## matt71 (Nov 16, 2014)

Think you should play of any box you want, unless the pro says you can't (reseeding the box etc) ! 

Really cant see the issue personally


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Our white tees are only used for official comps .  We have a choice of yellow or blue for guests and red for ladies,  I'm not sure if ladies are allowed to use the yellow tees .


----------



## Ethan (Nov 16, 2014)

At Bearwood Lakes you can play off any tee you like if not specified in a comp. I don't remember when I last played off the yellows. It is at least 3 years. Don't play off the blacks too often either, though. 

I think the idea of comp tees and visitor tees went out years ago.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 16, 2014)

matt71 said:



			Think you should play of any box you want, unless the pro says you can't (reseeding the box etc) ! 

Really cant see the issue personally
		
Click to expand...

Surely it should be the club that dictate which tee you should use and not the player


----------



## Piece (Nov 16, 2014)

Ethan said:



			At Bearwood Lakes you can play off any tee you like if not specified in a comp. I don't remember when I last played off the yellows. It is at least 3 years. Don't play off the blacks too often either, though. 

I think the idea of comp tees and visitor tees went out years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear that Bearwood allow this. Unfortunately the club i played today still believe in a members only tee.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 16, 2014)

Visitors should be allowed of medal tees- I dont pay full whack to play a shortened course


----------



## Grantley1988 (Nov 16, 2014)

Played at Celtic Manor last week and played off the whites. After teeing off we proceeded to our balls only to be waved by the starter. He asked for our handicaps and then said that's fine! I though that was strange. 

I would always play of the whites. I'm my mind that's what the course architect would have based the tee shots from so your playing there design.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 16, 2014)

Members and visitors can choose which tee they want to play from at my Club. I can't remember the last time I played from the Yellows TBH.. If the Club wish to protect certain areas of the teeing ground, then just move the tee markers..


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Nov 17, 2014)

Any tee box at my place. I always play off whites.

However, on non comp days whites are often in the same place as yellows in order to protect the white tee boxes.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 17, 2014)

I think my place limits green fee players to the yellows, members and members' guests can play off green (which are as close as anything to white), white is comps only.

Agree that as someone paying the green fee I want the choice but a handicap limit for the back tees, as Grantley suggests Celtic Manor have, shouldn't be a problem. I think it depends a little on the type of club as well, and the proportion of pay and play rounds that they allow. At my old place they had a lot of pay and play and the blanket rule of 'visitors play off yellows' was needed, partly to protect tee boxes and partly because of speed of play.

And if the length of course really matters, how many of us have played the first hole off yellow and the rest of the course off white? I know I have on occasion, I also know that I shouldn't have, but I bet I'm not the only one.


----------



## LanDog (Nov 17, 2014)

The club I play at has Blue tees, Whites, yellows, reds, red/whites 

I've not played a competition there but I assume:

 The Blue tees are for big competitions like captains day etc

Whites for all other comps, monthly medals etc

Yellows for societies and social rounds?

Reds for Ladies

And red/whites for juniors. 

I usually play the yellows because I play with beginners from my university to try and get them into the game. But have never had any trouble when playing from the whites when I want to.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Nov 17, 2014)

Visitors should be able to play off any tee that is open to members, including the reds for men if they want to.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 17, 2014)

Ethan said:



			At Bearwood Lakes you can play off any tee you like if not specified in a comp. I don't remember when I last played off the yellows. It is at least 3 years. Don't play off the blacks too often either, though. 

I think the idea of comp tees and visitor tees went out years ago.
		
Click to expand...

At Bearwood Lakes,guests/visitors are officially 'Members for the Day', so no restrictions anywhere (except the Car-park sign). Other clubs are not the same - with Members Lounge and/or Changing Rooms even.

I'm a 'any tee you like' fan, provided they have been made available. Been a while since any stuffy Club has insisted on 'Tee of the Day' only, though wouldn't object in Winter.

That said, I can appreciate Members not being too happy playing behind a bunch of hackers who were playing off the back tees! But the converse also applies - longer, or even average, hitting Visitors being forced to wait behind Members playing off 'their' tees!


----------



## Tongo (Nov 17, 2014)

I always play off the yellow tees. My general understanding is that they are for everyday, run of the mill golf whereas the whites are for comps. But i'm guessing that understanding may well be a bit antiquated!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 17, 2014)

Much like dress codes and such its down to the club.
If they only want Members to be able to use the Whites - or Blues, Greens, Pinks etc - then that is their right.
I've generally used the Yellows as default unless playing with a Member - like BiM at Cuddington on the day before H4H....
Its generally accepted at my place that Whites are for comps only and General Play is from the Yellows.
But there's only 180 yards difference over the whole course.
Which tee you use should depend on your ability - where's the fun in playing off competition tees with 200+ yard carrys over water when you can't carry 200 yards..? The Pro should be checking handicaps/ability and suggesting an appropriate tee, although actual ability doesn't ,as we know, necessarily equate to how far you can hit the ball....
I would normally expect to use the yellows unless playing a competition/ match.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 17, 2014)

Medals/Comps only off the Whites, Yellows are the normal every day tee for members & visitors at my place.


----------



## Tommo21 (Nov 17, 2014)

Piece said:



			Played my local course as a visitor today. I've played this course so many times I've lost count, but today something happened that got me wound up a bit, and also raised a question (see end of this post).

Just after midday today, my PP teed up (as usual) off the whites, only to be halted by a bellowing voice marching up the cartpath.

"Excuse me! Are you members?!", he asked.

"Err, no", I replied.

"You can't play off the whites as you are not members", he answered.

"Sorry, I don't follow. We've paid our full green fee. Aren't we honorary members for the day?", I said, stating my opinion.

"NO!", came the reply.

"Other clubs allow visitors to use the whites..."

"I DONT CARE!!!", he bellowed, interrupting me.

I said nothing after this, as I was fairly shocked at his manner. The course was quiet, no medal, comps or societies going on, so I couldn't see the problem. I don't have an issue in not being allowed playing off the whites; it's his attitude that stuck in my throat a bit. He's not selling the club in the right manner, IMHO, coming across as old fashioned, confrontational and symptomatic of why golf is struggling today. To add some context, the yellow yardage is a mighty 5521 and the white a whopping 5890. 

Anyway, the point of this thread is not my moan, it's: 

*should visitors be allowed to play off what colours tees they wish? What does your club do? Should it depend on capability or should visitors who pay full fee be able to play the full course? What other factors need to come in??*

Click to expand...

I know the question is about visitors playing the whites..................but who was this guy, did he have any right or authority. I would have been tempted to give him a Billy Connelly answer. 

Anyway, at Dunbar we can play the whites, but the tees are very hardy. At Royal Musselburgh it's a bit of a sore point. Saving tees for them to look good rather than using them annoys me. Paying members should be able to play the full length.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 17, 2014)

Grantley1988 said:



			Played at Celtic Manor last week and played off the whites. After teeing off we proceeded to our balls only to be waved by the starter. He asked for our handicaps and then said that's fine! I though that was strange. 

I would always play of the whites. I'm my mind *that's what the course architect would have based the tee shots from* so your playing there design.
		
Click to expand...

Depends how far you personally hit the ball. A lot of holes are designed with a specific landing zone & if you're too short to reach it you can't play the proper second shot. Also, greens are often designed to receive a particular kind of shot. If you're hitting a hybrid into a green designed for a 9 iron or wedge, or can't reach at all then you're playing off the wrong tee. If I play a "championship" course I want to be hitting the type of second shots the course is designed for. This macho notion of playing off the longest tees is not for me.


----------



## Doh (Nov 17, 2014)

As Members we are able to play off any tee we chose so we always play off whites, unless it's winter then we only have yellows and reds in play. If visitors wanted they could play of whites otherwise it's the tee of the day. I've never known the tee of the day be anything else but yellows.


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 17, 2014)

Visitors at our place are yellows only...which is understandable as the course changes a lot when it heads to the whites, and if you don't have the course knowledge, then you can struggle.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 17, 2014)

A place I have played at a few times allows you to choose your tees, yellow @6000 yards or white @6600 yards. If you have a single digit handicap the starter will let you play the blacks, but at nearly 7000 yards and some big carries from the tee, they are not too keen on letting high handicappers or beginners play from them.

I have always checked with the pro when visiting a new course as to what tee to use. But I think it is bang out of order if the members can play any tee they wish, but visitors have to play off the front ones.


----------



## moogie (Nov 17, 2014)

ger147 said:



			Medals/Comps only off the Whites, Yellows are the normal every day tee for members & visitors at my place.
		
Click to expand...


This  ^^^^  is how it is at my course
It also applies to almost every club in my county too,  it is the "norm"
Exceptions generally are hotel/resort type courses


----------



## dufferman (Nov 17, 2014)

Did it not simply say on the scorecard which tee to use? If not, how can a member tell you to play off anything otherwise? 

No info on card or from pro shop = play off the tee you want to!


----------



## Ethan (Nov 17, 2014)

Wabinez said:



			Visitors at our place are yellows only...which is understandable as the course changes a lot when it heads to the whites, and if you don't have the course knowledge, then you can struggle.
		
Click to expand...

I don't really buy that argument. A golf hole is a golf hole, it doesn't really mater if it changes a lot. In fact, sometimes that is a good thing. it is pretty annoying to prepare for visiting a new course by looking at the website and seeing blurb saying that the 3rd hole is one of the best long par 4s in the area/county/region/whatever, a fine 430 yard hole with requires a 240 yard carry over the bunker to open the green. Then you arrive and find that from the yellow tees it is a mediocre medium distance par 4 which forces you to hit a 3 wood over bunkers 200 yards away. 

Most decent courses are designed from the medal tees and should be played from there. The yellow tees are usually just thrown somewhere 10-30 yards forward and often ruin the hole. The Belfry Brabazon is a classic case. Mediocre course from the whites but absolutely terrible from the yellows.


----------



## NST (Nov 17, 2014)

Piece said:



			Played my local course as a visitor today. I've played this course so many times I've lost count, but today something happened that got me wound up a bit, and also raised a question (see end of this post).

Just after midday today, my PP teed up (as usual) off the whites, only to be halted by a bellowing voice marching up the cartpath.

"Excuse me! Are you members?!", he asked.

"Err, no", I replied.

"You can't play off the whites as you are not members", he answered.

"Sorry, I don't follow. We've paid our full green fee. Aren't we honorary members for the day?", I said, stating my opinion.

"NO!", came the reply.

"Other clubs allow visitors to use the whites..."

"I DONT CARE!!!", he bellowed, interrupting me.

I said nothing after this, as I was fairly shocked at his manner. The course was quiet, no medal, comps or societies going on, so I couldn't see the problem. I don't have an issue in not being allowed playing off the whites; it's his attitude that stuck in my throat a bit. He's not selling the club in the right manner, IMHO, coming across as old fashioned, confrontational and symptomatic of why golf is struggling today. To add some context, the yellow yardage is a mighty 5521 and the white a whopping 5890. 

Anyway, the point of this thread is not my moan, it's: 

*should visitors be allowed to play off what colours tees they wish? What does your club do? Should it depend on capability or should visitors who pay full fee be able to play the full course? What other factors need to come in??*

Click to expand...

I wouldn't say 5890 is whopping? I wonder what average course length is?



Tongo said:



			I always play off the yellow tees. My general understanding is that they are for everyday, run of the mill golf whereas the whites are for comps. But i'm guessing that understanding may well be a bit antiquated!
		
Click to expand...

The problem with that is when you get used to the yellow tees, then play comps off whites different parts of the course come ino play etc.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 17, 2014)

My club you can play off the whites no problem, the Blue tee's only get used for 4 or 5 comps a year at most and the scratch of the club champs.

 but a few of the other clubs in the area wont. the 3 parkland courses in Inverness its yellow no matter what unless its a comp. Royal Dornoch is the same Yellow. Fortrose on the other had have changed their policy, they put new tee's in this year and now you can play right off the back (still only 6000 yards though).

I can sort of see the point in restricting who's using the medal Tee's. Dornoch is slow enough during the day with visitors, god knows how bad it would be off all the yanks were allowed of the white tee.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 17, 2014)

Members or guests can play off whichever tee they want without restrictions. As it should be in my opinion and I don't see the issue. The blocks get moved regularly so the white tees don't get worn out or tired


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 17, 2014)

They should do as they do in the US, there are 4 or sometimes 5 choices to play off and you can play off which ones you want. But this should also be backed up with a note on the scorecard and in the pro shop telling visitors that they should not play off a tee that is likely to slow down the pace of a round.

Trouble is that you get the macho attitude of some men (and it is always men) that think unless they tee off from the back tees they are not playing proper golf.  And sometimes the ability can't match the tee choice.  And when this effects the pace of play then this does become a problem. I've seen men in the US playing off the back tees who were sometimes struggling to drive it much more than 50 yards beyond the front tees. 

  My opinion is often that the game is hard enough without making it more difficult by playing off the back tees so I'll more than often play off yellows.  But if someone has the ability then I don't see why they can't use the white tees as one rule for one and one for the other just smacks of old fashioned attitudes.


----------



## Duckster (Nov 17, 2014)

We have yellows as "tee of the day" and whites are normally restricted to competitions, however people can play from them if they want.  There's no hard and fast rule about not allowing play from the whites that I'm aware of.  We do remove them, along with the blue tees, over winter though only leaving yellows and reds out.

I played at Silloth earlier this year where we went from the yellows in the morning, then played the whites in the afternoon as we then knew the layout a bit and I really enjoyed it that way.  

In the morning though, we were following a group of Americans who were playing off whites, but in all honesty shouldn't have been. They must have lost at least 20 balls between them and appears to be having a hard slog round the course instead of just playing off yellows and enjoying it.  Had to laugh when we finished and they were saying that the course was a "fair test of golf, but some of the holes seemed a little tight", after watching them drive, the 1st and 18th at St Andrews could be classed as "a little tight"!

When it comes down to it, you should be allowed to choose your own tee to suit your ability and then enjoy the round.  I can see that there are certain types who would always try to get to play off the very tips, but so long as they don't hold people up I can't see any issue with it.


----------



## Piece (Nov 17, 2014)

NST said:



			I wouldn't say 5890 is whopping? I wonder what average course length is?
.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I was trying to be sarcastic. 5,890 off the whites is short. I would say most public courses around here (Surrey) will have whites around 6300. Private courses more.



			
				Dufferman said:
			
		


			Did it not simply say on the scorecard which tee to use? If not, how can a member tell you to play off anything otherwise? 

No info on card or from pro shop = play off the tee you want to!
		
Click to expand...

Nothing on the card. Never has been for the 20 years I've played it. 



			
				Tommo said:
			
		


			I know the question is about visitors playing the whites..................but who was this guy, did he have any right or authority. I would have been tempted to give him a Billy Connelly answer.
		
Click to expand...

He had some authority, I think, as he had a badge on. I wasn't close enough to read it though.


----------



## IanG (Nov 17, 2014)

We can only play from the blue (= yellow !) boxes except for competitions. As a member that is a bit frustrating as it would be nice to play bounce games off the whites. They are a decent chunk longer but not tiger tees in any sense (6500 total). I guess with as many visitors as we have, it might slow everything down a bit if they were playing off the back tees - but if I was paying full whack for a green fee, I'd appreciate being given the choice.

At Castle Stuart they have the balance about right - all tees available but some straight talking 'advice' from the starter about how to best enjoy your day.


----------



## Retread61 (Nov 17, 2014)

Where on earth were you?? At my place they do prefer visitors to play off the yellow tees but I have not yet seen anyone get bent out of shape if you want to play off the whites. It really only makes a few yards diff anyway.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Nov 17, 2014)

Up to the club isn't it? Just like all the other arguments about club rules. You do what you are allowed to do and to be perfectly honest I would never expect to play off White's unless it's a competition and that goes for most private clubs in my area. Hotel/proprietary courses seem to be different though.

So, no I don't think visitors should be allowed to play off the white tees. Tees of the day are there for that reason. This should apply to members too though (but as I said it seems pretty consistent that it does round here). This protects the tees and ensures the best possible conditions for competition play which IMO is what it's all about.


----------



## Piece (Nov 17, 2014)

Retread61 said:



			Where on earth were you?? At my place they do prefer visitors to play off the yellow tees but I have not yet seen anyone get bent out of shape if you want to play off the whites. It really only makes a few yards diff anyway.
		
Click to expand...

At one of the Crown Golf Clubs in my area...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 17, 2014)

You should get equal rights as members as soon as you have paid your green fee. If they have a two tier system then that should be made clear when you book, not when they have your money and you are out on the course. The attitude of the badge wearer would mean that I would not return to that course and I would let the pro know why afterwards, email to secretary as well perhaps. Plenty of other courses out there to play on.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 17, 2014)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You should get equal rights as members as soon as you have paid your green fee. If they have a two tier system then that should be made clear when you book, not when they have your money and you are out on the course. The attitude of the badge wearer would mean that I would not return to that course and I would let the pro know why afterwards, email to secretary as well perhaps. Plenty of other courses out there to play on.
		
Click to expand...

why should you have the same rights as a member?  

would you also expect to turn up at the AGM and vote?


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 17, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			They should do as they do in the US, there are 4 or sometimes 5 choices to play off and you can play off which ones you want. But this should also be backed up with a note on the scorecard and in the pro shop telling visitors that they should not play off a tee that is likely to slow down the pace of a round.

Trouble is that you get the macho attitude of some men (and it is always men) that think unless they tee off from the back tees they are not playing proper golf.  And sometimes the ability can't match the tee choice.  And when this effects the pace of play then this does become a problem. I've seen men in the US playing off the back tees who were sometimes struggling to drive it much more than 50 yards beyond the front tees. 

  My opinion is often that the game is hard enough without making it more difficult by playing off the back tees so I'll more than often play off yellows.  But if someone has the ability then I don't see why they can't use the white tees as one rule for one and one for the other just smacks of old fashioned attitudes.
		
Click to expand...

thats what hat I said in my post earlier, but like I said they will only let single figure players use the black tees, with a little bit of leniency of the starter. Most of the par 4s where I go to are 60-70 yards longer off the blacks compared to the yellows, one of the par 5s is 100 yards longer. So you have to have some control over who plays what tees to maintain a good pace of play.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 17, 2014)

My place have white blocks out (apart from winter) and members/guests etc welcome to play from any.

The white tees are often a little forward of the comp tees though, most of our tees are pretty big so can move them around enough not to get damaged.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 17, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			why should you have the same rights as a member?  

would you also expect to turn up at the AGM and vote?


Click to expand...

You don't have a say on the running of the club as you are not a full member. However, for the duration of your stay, 18 hole or all day, I believe you should have use of the same facilities, changing rooms, course, bar etc as a standard member. If you are not offering that then it should be made clear on a clubs website or when booking of the limitations eg members bar, members changing room, yellow tees only etc. The visitor can then make a judgement as to whether you play that course or not. If there are restrictions and you book then don't moan. 

Age old argument of members v visitors I guess. In this day and age I think clubs need to look after both groups equally well, they are both required.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 17, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Much like dress codes and such its down to the club.
If they only want Members to be able to use the Whites - or Blues, Greens, Pinks etc - then that is their right.
I've generally used the Yellows as default unless playing with a Member - like BiM at Cuddington on the day before H4H....
Its generally accepted at my place that Whites are for comps only and General Play is from the Yellows.
But there's only 180 yards difference over the whole course.
*Which tee you use should depend on your ability - where's the fun in playing off competition tees with 200+ yard carrys over water when you can't carry 200 yards..? *The Pro should be checking handicaps/ability and suggesting an appropriate tee, although actual ability doesn't ,as we know, necessarily equate to how far you can hit the ball....
I would normally expect to use the yellows unless playing a competition/ match.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, totally agree with that.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 17, 2014)

No real argument at my place as even members can only use the back tees for official competitions and matches. At all other times we play off the yellows. That seems to be the norm for most clubs around my area.


----------



## fundy (Nov 17, 2014)

Ours is supposed to be white tees only for comps and matches and yellow tees for everything else including guests. That said we play a lot of our bounce games off the whites and no one bats an eyelid


----------



## Jay1 (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm of the view that any tees that have been laid out for the day should be available to members or green fee guests. You have paid to play the course so should be able to play all of it. 

In most cases the whites will be short of the actual whites in any event and this often means the yellows have significantly shortened the intended length of the course, I don't agree that you should be forced to take these restrictions if there are white tee markers available. 

Obviously play should be restricted to the markers in place on the day though. I don't agree that you should have the right to play all the way from the back, if there are no tees that day placed there.

I have plaid courses where we have been advised that we can only play the yellows, and to be honest it does grate with me. However, it's only ever been done in a polite way.

In the OP scenario, If I was approached with that kind of attitude described, I would be very tempted to return to the pro shop and request a refund and a word with the secretary to explain why I had asked for my money back and point out the unreasonable behaviour of the member.


----------



## Retread61 (Nov 17, 2014)

Piece said:



			At one of the Crown Golf Clubs in my area...
		
Click to expand...


That being the case if it wasnt management you could quite happily have told them to Foxtrot Oscar.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 17, 2014)

There is a curious logic being advanced by some that guests should only get to play an inferior or diluted version of a golf course. I don't get that at all. 

The club should be able to vary the exact placement of tee markers to keep protected areas for forthcoming comps, but still allow visitors to play the course at the length it was intended to be played. Otherwise, if they are so down on visitors, just make it members guests only and make up the green fee income somewhere else.


----------



## JCW (Nov 17, 2014)

Yellow tees or tee of the day end off , some clubs allow you if you are cat 1 visitor , another of playing off the back tees is too enter the club open comps


----------



## Retread61 (Nov 17, 2014)

Myself and a pal played at Wentworth a couple of weeks ago. On the first we asked the starter was it ok to play off the White tees. His reply was "Of course Sir, the tees are there so use those you feel comfortable with". I think thats a fine way to handle things, in the States I got asked my handicap (which was 6 then) and the starter said the same thing. To another group who were off slightly higher he suggested they would enjoy the course more from a slightly forward set of tees but left it up to them.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 17, 2014)

fundy said:



			Ours is supposed to be white tees only for comps and matches and yellow tees for everything else including guests. That said we play a lot of our bounce games off the whites and no one bats an eyelid
		
Click to expand...


Ummm... I recall you being pulled up on it a few times by Jason and you laughing it off.... which is good enough for me :lol:


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 17, 2014)

JCW said:



			Yellow tees or tee of the day end off , some clubs allow you if you are cat 1 visitor , another of playing off the back tees is too enter the club open comps
		
Click to expand...

But seeing as most courses where designed to be played from the white tees, why shouldn't all guests get to see the course at its best. I've played plenty of courses that are far nicer from the back tees, as the yellow tees make the course short and uninteresting.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 17, 2014)

More than happy to take courses on from the white but places like Bearwood Lakes off their tips would chew me up and spit me out and there's no fun for me in doing that. I know my limitations and the whites are perfectly long enough for me


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 17, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			More than happy to take courses on from the white but places like Bearwood Lakes off their tips would chew me up and spit me out and there's no fun for me in doing that. I know my limitations and the whites are perfectly long enough for me
		
Click to expand...

All comes down to you having that choice to make, rather than them prescribing what tees to play.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 17, 2014)

The issue I could see with people being given a choice is the effect it will have on the pace of play


----------



## richart (Nov 17, 2014)

Some courses such as Hankley and Royal County Down, advise you which tees to play off based on handicaps.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 17, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			All comes down to you having that choice to make, rather than them prescribing what tees to play.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed but a lot more clubs seem enlightened these days into offering the visitor a full course to enjoy. Plenty still don't and that's their right but as I said if I'm visiting and have the option then I'll take it every time


----------



## briannn (Nov 17, 2014)

I think everyone should choose a tee that suits their ability . Personally I play from yellow tees wherever I play as I dont feel confident playing longer holes but I do believe it should be the golfers choice.


----------



## JCW (Nov 17, 2014)

I will be honest and I am not sure what the policy is at Parkstone , But i think only Cat ! visitors should play off the back tees and the rest to play off what they feel ok with .....


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 17, 2014)

My club is just yellows unless it's a comp or match, that's members too. A bit annoying as I'd rather play from the whites. Most holes are only a few yards difference, but a couple holes make a difference to the hole. 

Personally I'd like to play from the whites if I'm playing somewhere new to experience the full course.


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 18, 2014)

Our club is Yellows for all except for comps when we are off the whites. Never heard many members or guest complain about playing off the yellows, it is tough enough off them.

Interesting point, but I think I have played in 6 forum meets and each one has gone off the yellow tees........never heard any whinging about that at the time.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 18, 2014)

Swingalot said:



			Our club is Yellows for all except for comps when we are off the whites. Never heard many members or guest complain about playing off the yellows, it is tough enough off them.

Interesting point, but I think I have played in 6 forum meets and each one has gone off the yellow tees........never heard any whinging about that at the time.
		
Click to expand...

This is quite annoying for the members. I like to play off the whites as much as possible (when I was a member of a course) so that come medal day, it didn't feel like a different course!


----------



## Martin70 (Nov 18, 2014)

I will tend to go with whatever my PP's want to do. If  I were lucky enough to play a big name championship course though I would prefer the longest tees on offer just to get more of a feel of it.


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 18, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			This is quite annoying for the members. I like to play off the whites as much as possible (when I was a member of a course) so that come medal day, it didn't feel like a different course!
		
Click to expand...

The club did bring in a rule recently that members can play off the whites during the 1st week of every month, but again I have seen very little use of that rule in my time at the course. I guess a lot of it comes down to the course and whether playing it off the yellows makes it much easier or even so easy that it is no longer a 'proper' course. Reducing holes down to a distance when a topped drive can then still leave a player a 2nd shot that can hit the green for instance.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 18, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			This is quite annoying for the members. I like to play off the whites as much as possible (when I was a member of a course) so that come medal day, it didn't feel like a different course!
		
Click to expand...

We have blue tees that are only slightly shorter than the whites and can be used by anyone if they prefer.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 18, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			This is quite annoying for the members. I like to play off the whites as much as possible (when I was a member of a course) so that come medal day, it didn't feel like a different course!
		
Click to expand...

That to me just makes a medal the same as any other day

Medals are tough bevause you play the course at its toughest and longest 

Seperate the comp course and conditions from the rest 

Adapting is one of the skills required also


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That to me just makes a medal the same as any other day

Medals are tough bevause you play the course at its toughest and longest 

Seperate the comp course and conditions from the rest 

Adapting is one of the skills required also
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree with Cheltenhamhacker. I don't want to get to a medal or honours board event and feel I'm not comfy playing off the whites. I have no problem differentiating medal and comp play from a social game


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 18, 2014)

If you don't feel "comfy" teeing up on a medal or major round because of the tees then that's a mindset issue not course set up


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 18, 2014)

Played a course in the States where on the first tee the red, white & blue markers were right next to each other.  Everyone played off the same tee, and then you made your choice at the second, out of the way of pompous captains and with no peer pressure to play off any particular tee.  Struck me as a very sensible idea.


----------

